

Should Zuckerberg Resign From CEO Position? [POLL] - unstoppableted
http://mashable.com/2012/08/20/should-zuckerberg-step-down-poll/

======
samstave
Thats ridiculous. The guy is going nowhere and even posing questions like this
are a waste of time.

FB has more opportunity than time to do it in. They can literally go in every
direction and the stock price will be what the stock price is.

